# Blank for Whiting, aka Kingfish



## baitsnatcher (Aug 14, 2006)

Looking for a blank to build for whiting this fall. Will be fished at Fort Fisher & Kure Beach. Anyone built one that they like. i looked at a few steelhead blanks but looking for a few more suggestions.
Thanks


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I use a light baitcasting outfit for them on in the DE surf. 8' St Croix Tidemaster with a ABU 6500 CS Mag with 15 lb BBG line, 1 or 2 oz sinker.

Sandcrab


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

ATX makes a graphite surf blank - 10 or 11 foot - med or heavy. I use the the AXSU100M-2 and like it very well.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

My favorite is the CCP 10' ....1 - 4 oz rod .... But for really gettin distance .... The longer CCP rods have really shined here lately, they are especially popular in Fla ...... I have 2 of the 10' blanks I'm building for mullet rods now ...... River


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

River is right about the 10' CCP. Now for very short in the gut, I have an old Eagle Claw that is yellow. Paid $19 for it. Stripped it and put good fuji guides and its my go to for fishing Topsail and EI. Rated 1-3 its a Water Eagle, I think


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I agree with the 10' Carolina Cast Pro rod, it is a all around multipurpose rod.


----------



## baitsnatcher (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions. I will check out the Carolina Cast Pro.


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

when back in conus fishing, I use the same one that Howard Cator used. the Big Surf 1 by Fenwick 1-3. if you find a rod strip off the old guides and wrap on new ones a sea mullet killer ..


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

I built a 10' ccp and have paired it with abu 6500 and a converted 6500 on a 55 frame.works.. i also use a fenwicksu1386 11',works fine. check out the whiting pros at carolina and kure....tackle is 6' to 7' med,,8/10lb test ,abu 5000, 5500. this year you will find me using 7' casting with a hank parker (yeah, you read it right) and 8 lb. spiked at a 22 1/2 degree angle. this will handle 2 lb.plus whiting and pomps to 5 lb.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

HStew... Back in 08, I was using 8' Lamiglass rods with 2500 Daiwa SOL's on em, having a blast catching big Sea Mullet on a down sized fishfinder rig when one day I slammed into a big Pomp on Ramp 49 ..... Nobody was around, I fought that fish for what seemed like 30 minutes but probably 10 min. Everytime I got it close to the sand, it would hit a small outwash and go again ..... I finally got it out and I was shaking, exhausted and my heart was pounding ..... Then people were everywhere looking at that Pomp still lying in the sand while I leaned on the truck trying to regain myself ..... I have blood pressure and heart problems ..... It was at that point that I realized if I was going to continue fishing this far away from a hospital, I must step my Rod size up to 10' ...... I can't imagine a 5 lb Pomp on a 6' Rod, but if you got blood press problems ..... Make sure you stick to your medication .... The one that worn me out only weighed 3 lb 6 oz .... River


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

good story....i still like to throw out fleas on my steelhead rod from time to time, have had 4lb pomp on a 8'6" light steelhead rod before...lots of fun


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Rainshadow SW967 8' 3/4-3oz is a good all around rod for light bait and lure fishing. Probably the most used rod I own.


----------

